# F-22 in Colorado



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 15, 2006)

One of the guys at work took this the other day - That's Pike Peak in the background.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2006)

Good shot! Wonder when it will come over and display this side of the pond?


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 15, 2006)

Great pic Joe


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2006)

gret pic, makes the tails look freaking huge though!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool pic.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## v2 (Nov 17, 2006)

8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 17, 2006)

F22 what a war bird. and guess what. RAAF have ordered them to replace our aging F111 fleet and F18s. and most of them will be based at Amberley RAAF Base which is only 10 miles away from where i live. can't hardly wait to see those F22,s flying about near my home


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh? I thought the RAAF was going with the F-35.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 18, 2006)

me too, surely they're not getting both?


----------



## MacArther (Nov 19, 2006)

Why not? Two is bigger than 1!!!


----------



## KuGeLFaNG (Nov 20, 2006)

*cool pic *


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 20, 2006)

very cool pic


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Not the F-22. Not approved for export by State Dept. You are thinking of F-35 JSF. Australia is a third tier partner.


----------

